# Problemas con TV LG 21"



## arg (Jul 26, 2011)

*Saludos antes que nada y aqui molestandolos una vez mas.

Tengo un problema con un televisor de la marca LG de 21"

El problema en si era que no encendia, no tenia presente los 5V, la fuente en si esta en buenas condiciones tiene presente los 110V, 20V, 12V...

Buscandole llegue a dar que le faltaba los 5V, no encendia el led, algo estaba en corto, descartando posibilidades llegue a dar con el circuito de jungla el 8823CPNG5AJ4, al desconectarle el pin 55 (Avdd) aparacian los 5V, pero al conectar el pin de nuevo se perdian, quedaba en .4V se ponia en corto.

Bueno desconecte el pin 55 (avdd) y ya encendia el led, los 5v estaban presente, ya encendia el TV todo normal con los botones y el control, excepto que cuando subias volumen, o cambiaba de canal, no ponia los numeros de los canales o las barras de volumen en la pantalla y la imagen se veia algo mal..

si estando encendida conectaba el Pin 55 (Avdd) el TV automaticamente se apagaba. 

Bueno compre el IC de jungla 8823CPNG5AJ4 y resulta que cuando lo coloco.

al conectarlo se enciende solo el tv sin darle power y como el 2 segundos se apaga igual sola, y ya no le funciona nada, ni el control ni las teclas no vuelve a encender.

La desconecto y la vuelvo a conectar y hace lo mismo se enciende sola y como en 2 seg se apaga nuevamente, 

Y en este IC nuevo si tiene presente los 5V, 

Le desconecto el pin 55 (avdd) e igual hace los mismo, al conectarla se enciende y apaga en 2 seg....

Que creen que pueda ser???? sera el circuito que este dañado....

Saludos y gracias de antemano por sus comentarios*


----------



## pandacba (Jul 27, 2011)

No se trata de un micro jungla que tiene memoria interna? no sera de las que hay entrarle los datos?


----------



## arg (Jul 27, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No se trata de un micro jungla que tiene memoria interna? no sera de las que hay entrarle los datos?




Gracias por contestar.

Pero no creo este trae la memoria a un lado del micro es un 24C04

Aqui la foto del chasis

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/814/pic1000.jpg/


El micro es el mas grande la memoria ahi se puede apreciar a un costado arriba...

Gracias


----------



## arg (Jul 30, 2011)

*Bueno De antemano agradezco a quien me contesto, Ya esta resuelta la falla y efectivamete era el Microcontrolador ya quedo lista la TV.

Fue todo un rollo por que el micro costo $$ 470 mexicanos, y estaba en malas condiciones, fui a que se lo cambiaran al cliente y se pusieron al tu por tu conmigo en fin, ya se imaginaran.

Pero al final pues ya quedo todo arreglado.*


----------

